#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Comandos telnet olt huawei

## wendersons1

Alguém poderia disponibilizar pelo menos alguns comandos e o que ele faz, usando telnet acessando olts huawei ?

----------


## Umesh

voce quer habilitaro o telnet na OLT?

----------


## fhayashi

https://support.huawei.com/enterpris...0-pid-21484577

----------

